# Achats "in-App" : Apple commence à me G..... !



## pepeye66 (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Voulant exceptionnellement et pour la première fois faire un achat "in-App" me voilà confronté aux tracasseries d'Apple:
Après moultes saisies et ressaisies de mes identifiants, je suis assailli de questions en *anglais* (que je comprends à peine) sur ma vie scolaire et autres incongruités de ma vie passée  (Et si encore j'en avais les réponses !)
Que vient faire ici cet *interrogatoire policier* dans la recherche d'un soi-disant principe de précaution ?
Je me souviens vaguement avoir reçu un interrogatoire de ce type lors d'une de mes connexions sur mon compte sous iTunes mais, si c'est de cette même chose dont il s'agit, j'avais trouvé les questions stupides (parfois sans réponses possibles) et surtout impossibles à mémoriser.
Donc, si c'est bien çà, eh bien MM. de chez Apple allez au diable !


----------



## Larme (5 Octobre 2012)

Ça fait longtemps que tu n'as rien acheté ?
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais suite au « scandale » Amazon/CompteApple, y'a eu quelques nouveautés (questions bizarres) sur les comptes...


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Octobre 2012)

Tous mes achats sont passés depuis le MAC/iTunes.
Je n'ai jamais rien acheté depuis mon iphone/iPad.
Mais pour un achat "in-App" je suis bien obligé d'utiliser (dans le cas présent) mon iphone...D'où ces tracasseries !
J'ai bien mémoire de ce questionnaire dont je parle dans mon post mais il était d'une stupidité telle (et surtout impossible de choisir ses propres questions) que je l'ai évacué en répondant n'importe quoi ou presque (d'ailleurs, pour certaines questions je me souviens que j'avais tellement de possibilités que leur pertinence m'avais paru idiote !).
Du coup, me voilà bien piégé par cette tracasserie ! Je n'imagine même pas un instant qu'Apple soit embêté par mon problème: eh bien les achats "in-app" en feront les frais et, dorénavant, je n'achèterai plus d'Appli avec de telles propositions.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2012)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Cette nouvelle protection est mal fichue. Perso, je ne me rappelle plus des réponses données aux questions posées. En plus, oui, je pouvais donner plusieurs réponses. Cela ne sécurise rien, c'est juste une complication pour la personne honnête encore une fois.

On en a déjà débattu sur un autre fil de discussion et on est arrivé à la même conclusion.

Perso, j'ai répondu bêtement, et j'ai sauvé mes identifiants pour ne pas avoir de soucis. Mais c'est vrai que j'utilise l'iTunes Store chaque semaine, au moins pour les musiques gratuites. Donc, je connais mon identifiant. Par contre, si je dois prouver mon identité, j'aurais du mal à répondre aux questions.

En plus, les questions sont en Anglais sur un iPhone, même si ta langue est configurée sur Français. Aberrent.


----------

